
Mattress stores want to rip you off. Here's how to fight back - jseliger
http://www.vox.com/2015/3/5/8151607/mattress-buying-tips-savings
======
jgalt212
> For example, a price tag might claim that a mattress normally costs $3,000
> but is currently available for 60 percent off at $1,200. In reality, no one
> ever pays $3,000; $1,200 is the regular price. And if you negotiate
> effectively, you'll be able to get it for hundreds of dollars less.

I buy a mattress every 6-8 years. So if I can save a few hundred every 6-8
years, I am not really sure that's a huge win. I mean I'll take the marginal
savings, but not if I have to "work" for it.

~~~
Nadya
For your selected quote of the article - this is common in many stores. My
friend told me about the "year long two week sale" the store he worked at had.
They had a sales rack of items that were 40% off for "two weeks". A limited
time offer! In reality those items were 40% off year long. But it still helped
increase sales because people thought they were getting a good deal.

That being said - I see all this talk about mattresses and expensive beds
while I've slept comfortably on this for the past 4 years:
[http://www.amazon.com/Traditional-Japanese-Futon-
Mattresses-...](http://www.amazon.com/Traditional-Japanese-Futon-Mattresses-
Meditaion/dp/B003VQNM2I)

------
degenerate
This article could easily be 200 words but instead it's 1,200 :\

